# Simulating the feline brain



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 18, 2009)

IBM takes a (feline) step toward thinking machines
By Jordan Robertson, _Globe and Mail_
November 18, 2009



> Researchers from the tech giant report they've simulated a cat's cerebral cortex, the thinking part of the brain, using a massive supercomputer



Having lived with cats, I think I could have done the same thing with an abacus or hand calculator...

Having lived with dogs, I think maybe just a piece of string and a few knots would do the trick...


----------

